# Bikes!



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

The chap who moves around our campervan like an elephant in a matchbox is quite keen about our plans to tour Devon and Cornwall this year, although I have chosen a couple of sites with B&B's in case he remembers why he doesn't like living in our lovely campervan for more than one night at a time.

As soon as I had given him the once over to check he wasn't joking, drunk or sickening for something, I thought it was a good opportunity to mention, 'Bikes - yeah, what about a couple of bikes then?' No hurrumps or growls from the man or the usual 'We'll see,' which always means, 'I'm being diplomatic but absolutely no.' Instead, in a very worrying sort of way, he again seemed quite keen. 

So, I looked on the past posts here but there doesn't seem that many or any recent ones on the subject of bikes, unless I have missed them.

We want to cycle to (and possibly back) from a pub, explore country roads, that sort of thing, not burn up the countryside or commute through London. I think you see more of a place from a bike, even than when walking because you can cover more area but feel a bit closer to it than in a car, stop easily and more often. We have a 40th Wedding Anniversary coming up soon (yeah, amazing, isn't it?) and I thought they might make nice presents to one another. 

Should I opt for fold-ups? I think they would be my first choice - and the Brompton seems the best, but would non-folding be better for our intended use?

Wheel size? Small wheels seem good for buzzing about town but what about country roads and going up the odd hill?

Should we go electric? The extra weight and advice about removing the batteries when travelling and recharging does put me off. Also, exercise and a recent cholestral check may be a factor in the Husband's warmth to the idea. 

Finally, will a regular Fiamma bike rack be OK with an Autosleeper Symbol panel 'van, or if we opt for folding ones, are they just popped into the 'van when on the move?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Autumn


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I would recommend full size lightweight bikes such as Giant aluminium 24 speed gears, at a cost of less than £250 each, as giving you the best chance of being satisfied with them for many years, and finding it easy to ride in varying terrains such as tarmac roads, gravel cycle trails, or grass and forestry trails. Go for "trail bikes", not road bikes or mountain bikes. Get a Fiamma or Omnistor rack to fix to your back door of the van. At the ages of 69 and 67 and each with medical conditions which cause us to be less fit than we used to be, we can still get around well on our bikes and we would not consider going away motorhoming without them, even in winter. When I was first diagnosed with Myasthenia gravis 13 years ago ( my immune system attacks any muscle when I use it a lot causing it to fatigue) I bought an electric bike, but the extra weight of the batteries and drive motor becomes a right pain in the bum (literally!) and after a couple of years I got my Giant bike as described above. We dont do many hills but love forest trails, the Thames path, the Tarka trail etc.etc. We also try to avoid quiet country roads as I do not trust car drivers not to kill us on a bend (in this country- Holland Germany and France are better). Just our opinion of course....Using your cycle locks to lock the bikes to each other on the rack,and to the rack,has worked for us all over Europe.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a heavy old mountain bike. It is seven years old and done about 50 miles. :lol: 
Lady P received a folder for christmas.
Theuy look nice on the rear of the mh but spoil the aerodynamic effect thus reducing your mpg.

Park in a pub car park. Don`t get breathalised on a bike.

If I were to specifically buy for regular use I would look at the bikes the Dutch ride.
Upright and comfortable.
Otherwise one with an engine. Lady p will not let me take that one on hols. :x 


Dave p

EDIT
get a couple of wrecks off ebay. No one will pinch em. :lol:


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

*bikes*

Hi autumn I have just got off my new bike as i type. Picked up a new M/home last week and i knew space would be an issue. Although i have a garage on the back and a mountain bike will fit along with my partners 2 buggies, just like prescots 2 jags. It will be a pain sorting stuff so i went for a folder last week. Having done about 7 miles on it for a quick try i am well pleased with it. Its a new 2009 Dahon mu xl. I saved £340 on last years price so you know i paid a bit more than i wanted to. Saying that this thing weighs 11.5 .kg so its easy to lug around. I found it felt safe and comfortable enough but not as comfy as my mountain bike.
Main reason i am not putting a bike rack on the back is i just don't want to drill holes in my new motorhome.
Where will you store any bike overnight when you are sleeping? It will be a struggle even with folders in a panel van. If you are not a keen cyclist then you could get fed up with hills and not use them. If you get one of the cheaper Dahons about £250 you will be able to sell on this forum without too much loss in cash.
A bike rack is a good idea on a panel van but not having one someone will advise better.

Enjoy Vicwo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

vicwo

Store bikes at night on the rack with a cable and padlock. Just the same as when travelling.
Dave p


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you so much. 

Jocie, I hadn't heard of trail bikes before and I did wonder if it was possible to get something other than a mountain bike for the forest trails (I'm a bit nervous about the country roads too). 

Happy cycling, vicwo and yes, I sort of had not thought about where to put the bikes at night. I suppose they could get pinched if left outside. I think there are already fittings for a rack on our 'van - some rubber whatsits.

I will look up those suggested and check the specs.

Uhmm - is it possible then, that you can be breathalised on a bike?  

Autumn


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes you can be breathalised on a bike


In law, cyclists propel vehicles on the highway and so have to adhere to the same rules as motorists. However, the fines and penalties for offences are different. Cyclists DO NOT qualify for three penalty points for failing to comply with a red light. Offending cyclists, when caught, are given a non-endorsable fixed penalty ticket for £30. There are no offences that carry penalty points for cyclists. 


Dave p


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Fiamma bike racks for van conversions do not require any holes to be drilled. You can also utilise the bike rack for other storage (subject to weight limits), we throw our windbreak between the bikes, as we do not have much storage room inside.

I have an old mountain bike and just bought my wife a Giant with Aluminium frame. I find that the mountain bike is too sore on the backside, back and wrists. My wifes bike is more upright and much more comfortable. 

Try out a couple to find the most comfortable for you.

David


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Guys

May I recommend a couple of these Hybrid bikes

http://www.trekbikes.com/women/wsd_products/bikes/bike_path/72fxwsd/

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/bike_path/fx/72fx/

Cheers Steve :wink:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Big recommendation - whatever you get make sure it has a comfy seat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I borrowed a friends bike recently and to say the least the seat was a bit hard :!: :!: :!: 

Thought of trying an electric bike at Motorhome show at Gmex but was too frightened of falling off in front of an audience    

Folding bikes look OK but cant imagine they are very easy to ride - i.e. dont have the gearing to cope with hills.

I eventually went for a Mountain bike (having not ridden a bike for about 30 years) which we will use for trails and quiet roads.

Have been out on it a couple of times and can manage OK but I keep forgetting to make sure I am in the right gear at the bottom of a hill :roll: :roll: :roll:

Both our bikes go on the back of the van with a great big chain through both of them to keep them there. Havent had any problems so far.

PS Mines a Trek bike (see above post) and HWMBO is impressed with its spec and how light it - bought it from Buy a Bike but they are based near to us.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi as you can see from this thread I have a new bike 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=84938

I decided to go for a hybrid as we tend to go on roads and cycle tracks.
This one is on offer at Halfords £129 (£50 off) and I think they do a mans version.
I have cycled to work on it this week and it is very comfy and perfect for what I want it for.
Hope this helps  
Alison


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: bikes*



vicwo said:


> Main reason i am not putting a bike rack on the back is i just don't want to drill holes in my new motorhome.
> 
> Enjoy Vicwo


If that is the case why not get a bike rack that fits on a towbar such as those sold by Thule.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree with other previous posters. Unless you are planning on serious off roading do not buy a mountain bike.
A hybrid is a cross between a mountain bike and a road bike. It has a more comfy upright riding position and narrower tyres that will not slow you down on the roads.

"Dawes" and "Trek" do a good range of hybrids to suit all budgets. The more you pay the better the quality of the gears and bearings for a smoother ride.


Trevor


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I bought myself my first ever new bike some years ago. It was Trek aluminium framed hybrid on 700c wheels but with sets of thin road tyres and knobbly off-road tyres. The quality components on it means its maintenance requirements are minimal, don't lose adjustment and don't corrode. Stuck a Brooks leather saddle on it and I still love it.

However, if you will mainly be on roads, and not adventurous off-road, you may be better off with stiffer road-only frame and a compromise tyre.

Motorhoming biking for us now, however, means our Bromptons. Compact (sling it under the sofa, in the wardrobe or a locker), 6 gears and comfortable to ride for miles, though for longer rides you probably will want a personal choice of another saddle.

Dave


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks for all the advice. I have read through the posts again to absorb all the information. I appreciate the tips on security and so forth - bit disappointed though that my bike wobble cannot be explained away as not having ridden one for years and I could end up with a £30 fine!

This morning I paid a visit to our local bike shop - the same lady has been selling bikes there since 1973! They have a Brompton fold-up to test ride - these get rave reviews and seem to have quite a cult following. They are custom built, but of course cost mega bucks. The Husband, who is a bit of a bargain bin sort of chap, will pull a face but they are supposed to be presents for our Ruby Wedding Anniversary.

The Giant model was mentioned twice, so I will look at that too - but the Brompton comes in a ruby colour - how appropriate is that?

Anybody take a Brompton in their 'van and ride it through forests. The saleslady in the shop reckons she and her husband ride theirs through the New Forest regularly.

Autumn


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Whoops, just spotted other posts - good to hear someone is using Bromptons. Dave, the saleslady in our local shop said the three gears would probably be OK but if we went for the ultra light ones to sacrifice a gear and go for two, to make sure the weight sayed low. The lighter models are a lot more expensive though.

Autumn


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes we ride Bromptons offroad. However, they have mudguards, so if you ride them through wet forest floors, they will quickly clog up, like any bike with mudguards. Also, they have road tyres, so won't feel as secure on fine gravel, etc.

Nothing about the Bromptons per se; everything to do with the tyres & mudguards.

Personally I wouldn't want to be restricted to 3 gears, but that's just me. Most of our time biking I still nag Alison for running too high a gear. I like my pedals at 60 rpm 

Dave


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

In the shop I was told the mudgurads are optional (aren't they supposed to deflect the mud?), and that there is also the option of a tyre that has a bit more tread to the standard ones, to help off-road cycling.

Are your Bromptons lightwieght? I am tempted by these as there is the posibility to take them on a plane, or even a bus if we decide to do that part way through a journey. (I was told Ryanair hurled one person's Brompton about a bit so to get a firm bag if flying with it - although I read somewhere that one model - can't remember if it was a Brompton - goes as hand luggage but I can't imagine it fitting in the overhead locker). 

There are also some 'easy wheels' available, so it can be dragged along, but this will bump up the price even further. I also like the idea of the custom bags - the Husband will need one of these to trasnport the all important 'beverages' on our rides.

Autumn


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Autumn

Re the three gears - I had a shopping bike years ago with three gears and once I came to the least incline I had to get off and walk -and that was when I was young and fit :lol: :lol: 

If the Bromptons have mudguards which get bunged up they may not be up to the job (but I am no expert)

If you are going off road with the bike and on forrest trails it sounds like you may need a mountain or hybrid bike to cope with the trails. 

These types of bike have loads of gears (mine has 16 - not that I've used them all) and make peddling up all but the steepest of hills achievable. They also have tyres to help cope with the terrain. And they come in at much lower prices.

Think you need to think about it carefully cos you dont want to spend a fortune and then never use the bikes.

Hopefully someone will come along who has a Brompton to give advice on use on trails.

Good luck in your search.

Milly


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

Bromptons are a definite no-no when it comes to trails or anything off road, but they do come into their own when used for motorhoming for obvious reasons. By the way, I used mine today from home to do a 17m circuit and it was no problem at all.  They are great bikes.

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Our are the M type with 6 gears, rack, lights and easywheels on one of them. Lightweight is relative - you pare off a bit by taking things away rather than using a lighter frame per se.

Peejay pointed out a good lock to get which fits on there nicely, but I can't recall the name of it at the mo; we like it, sort of fit and forget (you just need to remember to have the key with you!).

Be careful totting up the options, as they are expensive, so just get what you REALLY need; they will always be there.

We bought ours from Avon Valley Cyclery at the back of Bath station:
http://www.foldingbikes.co.uk/brompton.htm
and negotiated the price by throwing in non-Brompton accessories (such as bike bag, front bag, stubby bar ends, etc)

Dave
PS Great on cycleways and tracks off-road, but no mudplugging


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We love our Brommies!
I've got a silver one and Judy has a bannana yellow one, theres no accounting for taste.

We have 2 x M6R's, 6 gears gives you better choice for differing conditions, the only thing I'd change in hindsight is to have a lower overall ratio than standard which is an option at purchase.
The rear rack is very handy for carrying the thetford cassette when you are a fair way away from the emptying point. The front bag is very handy for shopping trips but as Dave said, watch the options, they can get expensive.

They are always in the van and I can't imagine ever selling them tbh.

They ain't cheap though, so make sure you have a good test ride before parting with your cash, they don't suit everyone, having said that, if you do want to sell on at a later date 2nd hand brommies fetch good money on ebay.

We've found them fine to ride on any hard surfaces and undulating tracks, anything loose like gravel and you have to take a bit of extra care because of the small wheels.

Very nickable as well so a good lock is essential, Abus Bordo 6000 is the one Dave can't remember and fits neatly at the rear of the frame and doesn't interfere with the folding procedure. We have a key attached to the saddle by one of those small karabiner things so the key is always to hand...
>Abus Link<

Superbly engineered and very easy to fold and is also one of the most compact when folded so should fit nicely somewhere in a Symphony i would imagine.

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"is to have a lower overall ratio than standard which is an option at purchase."
Yup, did that at order via AVC.

Key under saddle - now why didn't you tell me THAT tip? 

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We have got 2 x M6R's with the six speed as well. There are two things which stand out that I would change though. The first being a slightly larger pedal. The ball of my feet seem to be greatly bigger than the pedal and it plays on my mind abit. :roll: 
The second would be to have a thicker handle bar grip. My hands go a little numb after a while, and I've put this down to the low diameter of the handle bar. Tis only knit picking though and we absolutely love these bikes. One thing that really surprises me is the speed of the Brommie. It goes like a bat out of hell for something that only has 16" wheels. 8) 

Steve


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, nearly a month on and I am still researching bikes. I have read through the comments on this thread again, as I know a bit more about the subject now. I really want to make up my mind before we go on holiday at the end of June.

I was convinced the Brompton was the one - such a high quality, well designed machine. The test ride around our local bike shop's court was a bit bumpy though and the Husband didn't like it at all. We couldn't imagine it would cope with gravel paths or a bit of grass very well, so it was back to the drawing board.

Our dealer said the fixtures already fitted to our panel 'van could not be used as the bike rack they were used for is no longer manufactured. I don't fancy having more holes drilled in the doors and although one post here said there are racks that do not need holes drilled at all, I am also keen not to up the petrol consumption a permanantly fitted rack may cause. I don't think we are going to use bikes on every trip. I'm sure there must be a way of securing a couple of fold-ups to the outside of the 'van, so they do not have to be in there with us when we are parked.

Yesterday, on a visit to Cambridgeshire, I spotted a couple having a cup of coffee alongside theire fold-up bikes. They were really helpful and the chap suggested I test ride his brand new Rayleigh Parkway. It was far more comfortable than the Brompton and rode easily across the grassy area there. Anyone else got one of these or the other Rayleigh fold-up model, the Broadwalk. Has anyone got a fold-up Dahon?

By the way, if that couple are members of this site (my friend thought they may have been staying at the same campsite as us) - many thanks for your advice and wasn't it just the most fabulous day by the river?

Autumn


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

My wife and I rushed out and bought a Pashley each. Mine's a Roadster Sovereign and the memsahib's is a Princess Classic. They're beautifully made 'proper' bicycles with mudguards, chainguards, proper handlebars for the refined rider, hub brakes, hub dynamo, five speed Sturmey-Archer gear hub. Modom's even has a basket. Oh, proper ding-dong bells and sumptuous Brooks saddles too. Jolly splendid!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We bought 2 new giant bikes when we bought the MH 3 years ago, not bad.

I then remembered that i had an ancient Muddy Fox mountain bike in the garage, i bought this 30 years ago in 1980, dug it out last year, put new tyres and inner tubes on and bingo. The quality of this far exceeds the new giant ones we bought, you can tell with the gear change etc, pure class, all them years in the garage, not a bit of rust anywhere to be seen.

The owner of the bike shop said they were collectors items.

So much so that i always take the muddy fox now when we go off.

Anybody want to buy a giant? :lol: :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Yesterday Hubby and I went to look at Dahons. I was hoping a large shop would stock Bromptons, Dahons and Rayleighs so a fair comparison could be made but no single outlet is an agent for all the major brands, it seems.

However, we liked the Dahons we saw. The Husband liked a 24" wheel fold-up, I think it was the Briza D3. I test rode an Mu P8 and was impressed. I have convinced the Husband the fold-ups will be a better buy, because (him not being a total convert to motorhoming) we can take them in the car to the French Gite when it's his turn to choose the holiday.

Looking at the brochure at home, I realised I probably want the Jetstream P8 model, with the slightly more rugged tyres. Then I saw the Jetstream EX. Oh yes, of course this is the one and wasn't that the page the man in the shop flicked over, saying it was too expensive. How dare he! I will decide that!. Checked the price online .... £2099.99. 8O :?  :lol: 

Will anyone confess to having one of those?

PS Like the look of the Bike Friday, an American bike. Anyone?

Autumn


----------

